# 71 fender bronco



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

here is what ive been playing for the last couple of weeks.

first, the back-story.
bought this last march










71 bronco,
neck, tuners, body, most of the tremelo, knobs and wiring harness original.
body refinned at least once, missing pickup, frets were shot, nut was garbage, trem posts missing, no trem arm, and the worst-
somebody had removed a bunch of wood.
you can see it, below the lower horn- the pickguard hangs over the edge of the body.
also, the butt end had been kind of squared off.
a whole lot of dings and dents everywhere.

the missing wood below the horn amounted to about a 1/4 inch-
im not equipped to be grafting wood onto bodies, 
so i tried an epoxy fix, but that looked really nasty- not a very natural wood like substance to have showing once the paint gets dinged up.
so i used a lepage wood putty- looks real natural, seems solid.
i did not repair the butt end, nor did i fill some of the more natural looking dings etc.
in the future, ill likely be redoing the body in its original red, i can address these things then.
as it is now, it looks nice and it plays great. for now its one can krylon primer, 2 cans blue.

refretted with fender vintage size wire and new nut.
got a white guard from jeannie pickguards (perfect fit, no filling and drilling.)
i found some floyd rose trem posts, and without the inserts, they were a perfect fit.
just oversize enough that all i had to do was cut new threads, no drilling.
using a backwards installed strat pickup for now.
and bill at M.E.S. had a friggin bronco trem arm stashed in a box lol- 

love this tremelo- best ive tried.




























at the time this was made, fender squirted nitro on the headstock face- decal issues.
the rest of the neck was done in poly- you can see how the headstock face has aged differently from the rest of the neck-


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I've never seen one of those before. Trem looks cool.


----------



## Spellcaster (Jan 7, 2008)

Great guitar! I had a Bronco that I took in trade from a tenant who couldn't pay his rent years ago. I sold it when I bought my 59 Telecaster, but sure wish I had it now. The short scales are great guitars.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Cool looking guitar.

But then as a Mustang owner--I am partial to the body shape and scale length.
Although my other guitars are longer scales...


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

Nice job fraser, I must say! And a very interesting guitar that I haven't had the pleasure of seeing before.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

thanks guys-
its a cool trem
here is how it works


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I like the green.... did they really paint over the pu???? Nice geetar bud...


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Very unique!

I love it. Never seen one before


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

wicked guitar!
That trem system reminds me a lot of the kahler system


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

thanks guys!
ive never owned one, or spent much time playing shortscale fenders-
its the same as what im used to- the guitar feels very familiar,
but i guess because of the scale length, very different.
i find myself playing differently. i like that.
that tremelo is really brilliant.



> shoretyusI like the green.... did they really paint over the pu???? Nice geetar bud...​


man, the green looked good- was like british racing green
that pic doesnt do it any justice- its from the actual ad when i bought it- dude was using a flash.
it looked much better in person.
i really just wanted to refret it and get it playing.
i made paper pickguard mock ups, following the line that the messed up lower horn created,
try as i did they all looked like shit.
i needed to strip it to do the work on it, otherwise i wouldve just left it.


----------

